# A tool to add to your list....



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

.....maybe.

As an old lineman, one tool I used A LOT was a set of blocks. You can find them in feed stores/co-ops for fence stretching.

The set I advise is a bit stronger and has the catch off for your tagline.

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...e BLOCKTACK-BLOCK-BLCKANDTCK/Product/H1802-30

Change the rope out that comes with them and use some 3/8 poly and you can make it as long as you like.

This is a lighter, easier to use come-a-long. Good for about 750#. But will help you unstick a vechicle lots of times.

Just something to think about. 

Jimmy


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep,handy things! they are pretty common here in the auto parts stores.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmm definitely worth taking a look at. I could see several uses for such an item.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Funny, only a couple of days ago I was moving things around the place (moving all of our stuff to the property was less of a challenge than getting it all organized and put away). I had to pick up an old Onan generator, put it on my HD wagon to be moved, then pick up an old Earth Stove and put it on the same wagon. I grabbed an old set of triple sheave blocks and hung one from the garage roof trusses, then threaded in a piece of rope. Six part line made it easy to pick up the loads. Heck, I probably could have done it would the old rope fence stretcher hanging on the wall, but this made it easy. 

Not long ago, I gave the boys each a small multi-part block & tackle, the kind you see sold to hunters, jacket pocket sized with a length of small poly line. The idea is to show them how much you can do with the mechanical advantage the blocks give you. 

I'm definitely onboard with keeping some rigging handy at home.:2thumb:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hunting was exactly my thoughts too, I've used those for hoisting up an Elk or Deer to skin and clean. 

I think the last one I got was from cabela's and it had a metal gambrel game hanger to use as part of the kit as well.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We had and used the old fence stretchers alot on the farm. Yes they do work nice to lift your deer for skinning.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

All of the fence stretchers I've seen were used with a come a long or Hi-Lift jack, or they were self contained units. I've never seen a block and tackle used for that purpose, but I guess it would work.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have extra of these on the sailboat & two speed winches too. You can lift alot of weight with a mast & boom


----------

